# Monolithic PA5000 - Anybody here buy this?



## Car_Audionut

I've been looking for a Monolithic on the bay for a loooong time, now that it shows up, the seller decided to cancel all bids (and probably sell outside of eBay).

Anybody here buy this rare bad boy?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MONOLITHIC-PA5000-/190399372208


----------



## rmenergy

MSI MONOLITHIC 50M AMP ~ VERY RARE ~ SQ ~ OLD SCHOOL - eBay (item 170497234139 end time Jun-18-10 17:58:17 PDT)

Now you have another chance at one.


----------



## MACS

Look familiar? Still has the zip tie on the wires.

MONOLITHIC AMP CLASS A MONOBLOCK OLD SCHOOL - eBay (item 300430888748 end time May-24-10 19:33:22 PDT)

The first seller offered it to me for $200.00 , but it was gone before got a chance to email him back.


----------



## DAT

MACS said:


> Look familiar? Still has the zip tie on the wires.
> 
> MONOLITHIC AMP CLASS A MONOBLOCK OLD SCHOOL - eBay (item 300430888748 end time May-24-10 19:33:22 PDT)
> 
> The first seller offered it to me for $200.00 , but it was gone before got a chance to email him back.


I wondered how the guy in NY got all the old school amps for sale.

I know there was a guy that was buying all thew Linear Power amps and relisting them for more $$


----------



## imjustjason

That guy tis in NY has lots of nice things. He's quite proud of them too based on his pricing. 

I guess now that justonemorejim has moved on to mostly home recievers someone had to pick up the slack.


----------



## thehatedguy

Hmm..has a pair of A501Ms in the closet.


----------



## rmenergy

thehatedguy said:


> Hmm..has a pair of A501Ms in the closet.


Better act quick or hold on to them for the next few years. The market for these is slipping a bit. Just last year the BIN price for a 501 would have been at least 1k. 

I'm sitting on a couple Monolithics my self (PA2000M & Class A 804 4ch). Gregg has been too busy with his home audio ventures to do any more work for me lately. But when he slows down a bit I'm going to pounce & hold again until the demand is back.


----------



## rmenergy

MACS said:


> Look familiar? Still has the zip tie on the wires.
> 
> MONOLITHIC AMP CLASS A MONOBLOCK OLD SCHOOL - eBay (item 300430888748 end time May-24-10 19:33:22 PDT)
> 
> The first seller offered it to me for $200.00 , but it was gone before got a chance to email him back.


That amp was on craigslist(Bakersfield) last year for almost a grand. Wonder why he would drop the price so much. Unless it was stolen & reposted on the bay.


----------



## Mooble

Typical clueless ebay seller. He probably had no idea what it was worth. Someone offered him $400 offline so he took it, not realizing he would get twice that if he let the auction go.


----------



## nikohifi

Car_Audionut said:


> I've been looking for a Monolithic on the bay for a loooong time, now that it shows up, the seller decided to cancel all bids (and probably sell outside of eBay).
> 
> Anybody here buy this rare bad boy?
> 
> MONOLITHIC PA5000 - eBay (item 190399372208 end time May-26-10 19:28:10 PDT)


Hi boys, buy italian buyer


----------



## nikohifi

Mooble said:


> Typical clueless ebay seller. He probably had no idea what it was worth. Someone offered him $400 offline so he took it, not realizing he would get twice that if he let the auction go.


seller decline my offered of the $ 450

last year I have buy pair (2  ) of the monolithic 50M class A for 630 €

all inclusive, 2 amplifier shippinng to italy and custom's tax, for 1 class A 50M

$ 420 USD are very high price, but 1 for sub it's ok 

p.s. escusa me for my bad english


----------



## thehatedguy

I'm not in any rush or need to sell them ATM...they do look cool sitting next to my Marantz 750As though.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

rmenergy said:


> MSI MONOLITHIC 50M AMP ~ VERY RARE ~ SQ ~ OLD SCHOOL - eBay (item 170497234139 end time Jun-18-10 17:58:17 PDT)
> 
> Now you have another chance at one.


 I sent a question asking why this amp is priced so High considering there are amps out like the DLS Pure Class A that are much less. This i sjust a one channel amp! For 5 bills? No dont think so.


----------



## 60ndown

all good amps sound the same


----------



## Oliver

Three MSI Monolithic Mobile Car Amplifiers + PreAmp/EQ: eBay Motors (item 230512820196 end time Aug-22-10 14:00:56 PDT)


----------



## sq_assasin

The-Big-Beat said:


> I sent a question asking why this amp is priced so High considering there are amps out like the DLS Pure Class A that are much less. This i sjust a one channel amp! For 5 bills? No dont think so.


You obviously have no clue what a Monolithic amplifier is. It sold for $600 recently which is the normal going price.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

sq_assasin said:


> You obviously have no clue what a Monolithic amplifier is. It sold for $600 recently which is the normal going price.


WTF?.... Look. Im just asking. Why is this 1980 something amp selling for $600? I do have some clue. My clue is that it must sound like the words "filet mignon" to a Ethiopian! Why is it that when I ask a simple question I get a smart ass response? Some of you act like you got a bad attitude and love to just pick a fight by acting like the person asking the question is a retard and you know everything. 
The reality of the amp is that its 20+ years old. At that age im pretty sure the caps need to be changed. The resistors are about dry rotted. The heatsink compound is dust. Anybody realize that the insides will need to be overhauled? Simular to a old car, amps need routine maintenance and will eventually die. At that age, the amp is not very eye appealing to me, the common sense part of my brain says to stay away. Am i missing something here? It also gets super hot. I read that it gets hotter than a HCCA225! Looking at the amp on ampguts it looks like its made with cheap parts. Reading around some other forums the truth is that the MSinc amps are not fully Class A but high biased like the SoundStream Class A Picasso and simular. Also, Class A is 25% efficient. That means you dont get much wattage from them and they will not last too long compared to Class A/B cause of the heat stress. Or. Am i missing something? Im just gathering these from google results and forums like this one. I dont need a prick ass remark insinuating I dont know anything. SO please educate me O great Ones! I did some research and the company is gone. The amp is a simple design using the same transistors in Linear power and MMats amps but in class A configuration wich gives them a supposed superior sound to the already great sound of the motorola transistors. 
There are literally , abstract art works that look like a kid made it in kindergarden but someone thought it was worth millions. So the question is, is the Monolithic amp an abstract work of art? Or is it actually worth what its priced at? All im asking. Thanks


----------



## Oliver

CAR AUDIO AMP 1500 WATT MONOBLOCK BASS AMPLIFIER - US $101.17 + FREE shipping

U can get 9,300 watts for the same price . . . U decide.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

Oliver said:


> CAR AUDIO AMP 1500 WATT MONOBLOCK BASS AMPLIFIER - US $101.17 + FREE shipping
> 
> U can get 93,000 watts for the same price . . . U decide.


WTF?


----------



## envisionelec

The-Big-Beat said:


> WTF?.... Look. Im just asking. Why is this 1980 something amp selling for $600? I do have some clue. My clue is that it must sound like the words "filet mignon" to a Ethiopian! Why is it that when I ask a simple question I get a smart ass response? Some of you act like you got a bad attitude and love to just pick a fight by acting like the person asking the question is a retard and you know everything.
> The reality of the amp is that its 20+ years old. At that age im pretty sure the caps need to be changed. The resistors are about dry rotted. The heatsink compound is dust. Anybody realize that the insides will need to be overhauled? Simular to a old car, amps need routine maintenance and will eventually die. At that age, the amp is not very eye appealing to me, the common sense part of my brain says to stay away. Am i missing something here? It also gets super hot. I read that it gets hotter than a HCCA225! Looking at the amp on ampguts it looks like its made with cheap parts. Reading around some other forums the truth is that the MSinc amps are not fully Class A but high biased like the SoundStream Class A Picasso and simular. Also, Class A is 25% efficient. That means you dont get much wattage from them and they will not last too long compared to Class A/B cause of the heat stress. Or. Am i missing something? Im just gathering these from google results and forums like this one. I dont need a prick ass remark insinuating I dont know anything. SO please educate me O great Ones! I did some research and the company is gone. The amp is a simple design using the same transistors in Linear power and MMats amps but in class A configuration wich gives them a supposed superior sound to the already great sound of the motorola transistors.
> There are literally , abstract art works that look like a kid made it in kindergarden but someone thought it was worth millions. So the question is, is the Monolithic amp an abstract work of art? Or is it actually worth what its priced at? All im asking. Thanks


No, it's not worth it. Amps weren't built very well then - so they already needed loving care and attention. I disagree to some extent that amplifiers need routine maintenance; they're not mechanical. 

Class A rarely refers to the output stage bias, so Soundstream and all the rest of the crew are Class A/B with a Class A-biased VA stage. It does tend to sound better over a wide range of current output, but it's no less efficient output-wise.


----------



## Oliver

*Pure A class is the most simple topology for designing an amplifier! *The tube or the power transistor is loaded directly by the speaker.



> *Advantages of Class A Amplifiers*
> 
> * Class A designs are simpler than other classes; for example Class AB and B designs require two devices (push-pull output) to handle both halves of the waveform, and circuitry to keep the quiescent bias optimal during temperature changes; Class A can use either single-ended or push-pull and bias is usually less critical.
> * The amplifying element is biased so the device is always conducting to some extent, normally implying the quiescent (small-signal) collector current (for transistors; drain current for FETs or anode/plate current for vacuum tubes) is close to the most linear portion (sometimes called the "sweet spot") of its characteristic curve (known as its transfer characteristic or transconductance curve), giving the least audio distortion.
> * Because the device is never shut off completely there is no "turn on" time, little problem with charge storage, and generally better high frequency performance and feedback loop stability (and usually fewer high-order harmonics).
> * The point at which the device comes closest to being cut off (and so significant change in gain, hence non-linearity) is not close to zero signal, _so the problem of crossover distortion associated with Class AB and B designs is avoided_, even in Class A double-ended stages.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

envisionelec said:


> No, it's not worth it. Amps weren't built very well then - so they already needed loving care and attention. I disagree to some extent that amplifiers need routine maintenance; they're not mechanical.
> 
> Class A rarely refers to the output stage bias, so Soundstream and all the rest of the crew are Class A/B with a Class A-biased VA stage. It does tend to sound better over a wide range of current output, but it's no less efficient output-wise.


Thanks. great response!


----------



## The-Big-Beat

Oliver said:


> *Pure A class is the most simple topology for designing an amplifier! *The tube or the power transistor is loaded directly by the speaker.


Another VERY informative response much appreciated


----------



## sq_assasin

envisionelec said:


> No, it's not worth it. Amps weren't built very well then - so they already needed loving care and attention. I disagree to some extent that amplifiers need routine maintenance; they're not mechanical.
> 
> Class A rarely refers to the output stage bias, so Soundstream and all the rest of the crew are Class A/B with a Class A-biased VA stage. It does tend to sound better over a wide range of current output, but it's no less efficient output-wise.


It's worth what someone is willing to pay. That being said, many people pay these prices and more because they always sell at this level.


----------



## Oliver

Filet mignon is just beef.

Get a Big Mac and buy some fries and a drink and you'll still experience eating.

i got a kick out of nikohifi running a class A on his sub.



> $ 420 USD are very high price, but 1 for sub it's ok


That guy is using c-notes to light his cigarettes


----------



## envisionelec

Oliver said:


> *Pure A class is the most simple topology for designing an amplifier! *The tube or the power transistor is loaded directly by the speaker.


I should have clarified that Class A designs are rare in car audio, not a rare topology. The rest is still accurate.


----------



## envisionelec

sq_assasin said:


> It's worth what someone is willing to pay. That being said, many people pay these prices and more because they always sell at this level.


Sure, they're rare and have even rarer FETs in the switching power supply. They weren't cheap amps when they were new, and it's no surprise that a utilitarian design outlasts the glitz.


----------



## Oliver

Milbert Amplifiers, Most Musical Amplifiers

TheHatedGuy was running a Milbert!


----------



## sq_assasin

Wow! I have never seen those tube preamps. I may be buying one even if it is just to hear it.


----------



## Oliver

Sweet


----------



## The-Big-Beat

To me , having a tube amp in a car, especially with subs is just asking for trouble. The elements would shake apart!


----------



## Oliver

The-Big-Beat said:


> To me , having a tube amp in a car, especially with subs is just asking for trouble. The elements would shake apart!


Probably took some springs or rubber to decouple and isolate the unit from the vehicle.

I'm with you though, as far as mounting on top of the subwoofers


----------



## The-Big-Beat

Oliver said:


> Probably took some springs or rubber to decouple and isolate the unit from the vehicle.
> 
> I'm with you though, as far as mounting on top of the subwoofers


Im mean seriously. Look at the shake and rattle put on the trunk, rear view, my windshield! Imagine a fine string heated up like a light bulb element in the same trunk as the subs? No way the elements would last. Just sayin...


----------



## sq_assasin

The-Big-Beat said:


> Im mean seriously. Look at the shake and rattle put on the trunk, rear view, my windshield! Imagine a fine string heated up like a light bulb element in the same trunk as the subs? No way the elements would last. Just sayin...


The people that are in the market for such a thing, aren't looking to shake their cars apart with bass.

You are looking at this equipment in the wrong way; including your original ignorant post about Monolithic.


----------



## nikohifi

I only have these amps in my collection


----------



## nikohifi

and this......  :laugh:


----------



## rommelrommel

sq_assasin said:


> The people that are in the market for such a thing, aren't looking to shake their cars apart with bass.
> 
> You are looking at this equipment in the wrong way; including your original ignorant post about Monolithic.


LOL, irony = you telling someone else they've made an ignorant post.


----------

